# Guy builds Batmobile from scratch!



## AceHBK (Aug 8, 2008)

This is a real man.  Buddy Lee looks up to this guy.
No blueprints...no help.  Sheer will power and skill.

After he is done, he will build a Batpod.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10010042-1.html?tag=cnetfd.mt


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2008)

Thats cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2008)

amazing


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll take two!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 9, 2008)

That is off the hook.  Aw geez, it's amazing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2008)

This guy is not married is he? Didn't think so ... no WIFE would let her hubby spend so much time building something out of a comic book movie... 
Awesome job, sign of a real die-hard fan.


----------

